# 300.15(e)



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Has anyone used a device as allowed by 300.15(E), (no box)?
> 
> What did you think about it?



I believe those are the trailer devices.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I believe those are the trailer devices.


That's what I thought too, but I didn't see it limited in 300.15(E). Did I miss something somewhere else?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> That's what I thought too, but I didn't see it limited in 300.15(E). Did I miss something somewhere else?


Sure there are sill lite receptacles-- no box


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

they use them on most prefab homes. really i dont know why anyone would use them without a gun to their head


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> they use them on most prefab homes. really i dont know why anyone would use them without a gun to their head


I understand and agree, but I was under the impression they were only allowed in mobile/prefab homes, but it looks to me that they are allowed in the standard house construction. I often read things incorrectly, so I'm looking for confirmation that they are allowed, or the explanation of why they are not (so I can understand what I'm reading wrong). 

And no, I have no intentions of using one, just trying to get a better understanding of the parts of NEC I don't work in before I die.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

methinks you're in 550-15 Lou....~CS~


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> methinks you're in 550-15 Lou....~CS~


Well, I do have a history of mis posting articles, but I think I got this one correct. Did you read 300.15(E)?

Where does it say I can't use that in my house? (Again, not that I want to, just trying to properly understand the NEC).


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

They are not limited to Mobile homes only. 334.30(C) has some more info that goes along with them.

Pete


----------

